# Police Officer Kevin Toatley



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*
*Kevin Toatley*
DeKalb County Police Department, Georgia

End of Watch: Saturday, September 19, 2015

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* Not available

*Tour:* 7 years

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Automobile accident

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Police Officer Kevin Toatley was killed when his patrol car was struck head-on by a vehicle driving in the wrong direction on the South Fulton Parkway, near Buffington Road, at approximately 12:30 am.

His patrol car burst into flames following the crash. The five occupants of the other vehicle, including three children, were injured in the crash.

Officer Toatley had served with the DeKalb County Police Department for seven years.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Interim Police Chief J. W. Conroy
DeKalb County Police Department
1960 West Exchange Place
Tucker, GA 30084

Phone: (678) 937-2852

Read more: Police Officer Kevin Toatley


----------

